# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurimi Bridge ne Albtelekom

## visi31

*Pershendetje,*

Kam nje modem ADSL dhe jam i lidhur me Albtelekom (marr linje me IP statike dmth kam username nr e telefonit dhe password=1), dhe kam lidh 4 kompjutera.
Kur nuk e realizoj lidhjen BRIDGE funksionon OK por, ka raste dhe shpesh biles qe bllokohet, krijon shkeputje tek ndonje user etj...
Kur krijoj lidhjen BRIDGE mode lidhet vetem useri qe logohet i pari.
Pyetja ime eshte: Kur ben lidhjen Bridge mode a mund te logohen te 4 perdoruesit me te njejtin username apo jo?? 
Nese po cfare mund te modifikoj ne konfigurim??? Ose ka ndonjeri ndonje ide qe te me ndihmoje qe te mos kem probleme te shpeshta.

Faleminderit.

----------


## arbeni_al

> *Pershendetje,*
> 
> Kam nje modem ADSL dhe jam i lidhur me Albtelekom (marr linje me IP statike dmth kam username nr e telefonit dhe password=1), dhe kam lidh 4 kompjutera.
> Kur nuk e realizoj lidhjen BRIDGE funksionon OK por, ka raste dhe shpesh biles qe bllokohet, krijon shkeputje tek ndonje user etj...
> Kur krijoj lidhjen BRIDGE mode lidhet vetem useri qe logohet i pari.
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kur ben lidhjen Bridge mode a mund te logohen te 4 perdoruesit me te njejtin username apo jo?? 
> Nese po cfare mund te modifikoj ne konfigurim??? Ose ka ndonjeri ndonje ide qe te me ndihmoje qe te mos kem probleme te shpeshta.
> 
> Faleminderit.


Per mendimin tim lere lidhjen PPoE jo bridge kur e ke statike.

Shiko kompjuterin se mos ka ai probleme .

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ose shiko se mos e ka modem, nese e ke ZTE jane shume difektoze dhe krijojne shpesh here shkeputje. 

Sa MB e ke linjen? Albtelecom jep IP statik vetem kur ben kontrate per linje 4 MB share, ndersa per kontratat me te vogla se 4 MB nuk ka IP static.

----------


## Aldi1

Pershendetje! une kam linje 4mbps nga albtelekom dhe si modem kam ZTEpor linja eshte shume e dobet rreth 300 klbps me vjen.
Mos vall e ka fajin modemi qe eshte difektoz? Apo ne pergjithesi keshtu punon albtelekom...

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ajo linja e telekomit asnjehere nuk te vjen aq sa nenshkruan kontraten, por nese ti ke ne kontrate 4 mbps duhet te vjere te pakten 3 mbps e gjithashtu ti duhet te kesh dhe Static IP. Interesohu njeher atje ne zyrat e Albtelecom, te spitali i femijeve ke zyrat qendrore, mos u lodh kot te shkosh te shallvaret apo te tregu çam sepse nuk te zgjidhin pune.

----------


## visi31

> Ose shiko se mos e ka modem, nese e ke ZTE jane shume difektoze dhe krijojne shpesh here shkeputje. 
> 
> Sa MB e ke linjen? Albtelecom jep IP statik vetem kur ben kontrate per linje 4 MB share, ndersa per kontratat me te vogla se 4 MB nuk ka IP static.



Nuk e kam modem ZTE (ashtu e kisha por per kete problem e nderrova se jane te dobet me duhej ta ristartoja cdo 5 min), kam modem trendnet por shume frike kam se modemi nuk me lejon me shume se nje lidhje (log in) me 1 user.???

----------


## The Pathfinder

> *Pershendetje,*
> 
> Kam nje modem ADSL dhe jam i lidhur me Albtelekom (marr linje me IP statike dmth kam username nr e telefonit dhe password=1), dhe kam lidh 4 kompjutera.
> Kur nuk e realizoj lidhjen BRIDGE funksionon OK por, ka raste dhe shpesh biles qe bllokohet, krijon shkeputje tek ndonje user etj...
> Kur krijoj lidhjen BRIDGE mode lidhet vetem useri qe logohet i pari.
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kur ben lidhjen Bridge mode a mund te logohen te 4 perdoruesit me te njejtin username apo jo?? 
> Nese po cfare mund te modifikoj ne konfigurim??? Ose ka ndonjeri ndonje ide qe te me ndihmoje qe te mos kem probleme te shpeshta.
> 
> Faleminderit.


Modemat TrendNet mesa kam degjuar kane dale jashte perdorimit nga linja e Albtelecom.
Kam patur qender interneti me modem Trendnet, qe kur mora Linksys, shpetova!

Per lidhjen me modemin ZTE :

Vepro ne kete menyre dhe nuk do kesh probleme me internetin fare.
Po te te them hapat nje pas nje, shpresoj me kuptosh:

Start 
Control panel
Network Connections
Create a New Connection
Next
Next
Set up My Connection Manually
Next 
Connect using a Broadband connection that requires a username and password
Next
Next
Next
Add A shortcut to this connection to my desktop
Finish

Bej vetem keto qe une te thashe, leri bosh kutite, asgje mos shkruaj
Nese deshiron atje ku te thote ISP Name
Shkruaj nese deshiron Broadband ose Albtelecom... Nje M*t eshte!

Funksionon 99% me modemat ZTE.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Visi31, edhe ai TrendNet qe ke nuk eshte gje fare, eshte me keq se ZTE. Nga keto modem qe shiten ne Shqiperi aktualisht, do te te sygjeroja 3 lloje markash, LinkSys qe eshte me i miri, D-Link si dhe Encore. Jane pak te shtrenjte por jane shume te mire.

----------


## visi31

Faleminderit gjitheve per sugjerimet por tani kam marre nje modem D-Link por nuk arrij te kuptoj pse me duhet ta ristartoj modemin disa here ne dite se bllokohet (dmth mbetem pa internet) dhe ristartimi eshte zgjidhje e perkohshme dhe keshtu me rradhe (por kjo gje normalisht te prish shume pune dhe behet stresuese).
Kompjuteri eshte OK dhe Interneti eshte ok direkt pas ristartimit.
Thesksoj se bllokimi i modemit (qe trashet) ndodh ne pergjithesi kur ka disa usera njekohesisht...???

Si mund te arrihet nje zgjidhje qe edhe pse jane disa usera te mos bllokohet dhe te mos jete nevoja e ristartimit disa here (Kjo me ndodh kur kam konfigurim PPPOE sepse sic kam thene me pare konfigurimi Bridge nuk me lejon me shume se nje PC te logohet).

----------


## The Pathfinder

Merre Modemin dhe shko tek zyrat e Albtelecom dhe thuaju per problemin tend  :shkelje syri: !

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Merre Modemin dhe shko tek zyrat e Albtelecom dhe thuaju per problemin tend !


LoL

O visi me mire mer nji karte rrjeti per serverin dhe beje share nga serveri internetin.

----------

